# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  S.O.S.  Ασύρματη γέφυρα για ένωση PC με TV

## Minas_T

Καλησπέρα παιδιά
Υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα που επείγει γιατί έχει να κάνει με χώρο εργασίας και όχι οικιακή χρήση.

Λοιπόν, θέλω να μου πείτε για κάποια ασύρματη γέφυρα που μπορώ να ενώσω τον υπολογιστή με την τηλεόραση, αλλά η ΤV δεν είναι smart tv.  Είναι αυτή : http://www.plaisio.gr/thleoraseis/tv...-28-TXV-28.htm

Θέλω αν γίνεται να είναι με HDMI.

Για να καταλάβετε, αυτή την στιγμή  ο υπολογιστής με την οθόνη είναι με καλώδιο HDMI. Τα αφεντικά το είχαν συνδέσει έτσι γιατί τους είπαν πως μπορεί να μην έχει καλό σήμα με την γέφυρα. Το καλώδιο τώρα χάλασε και είναι γύρω στα 15 μέτρα, είναι και ακριβό και είναι και ταλαιπωρία να περαστεί. Οπότε τους είπα για γέφυρα.  

Επίσης, εδώ θέλω να συμπληρώσω πως θέλω να συνδέσω 2 τηλεοράσεις στον υπολογιστή, αλλά η μια να μπορεί να αλλάζει υπολογιστή. Θα χρειαστώ 2 γέφυρες;

Για να καταλάβετε ακριβώς τώρα χρησιμοποιούμαι ένα HDMI splitter.   
PC1 συνδεδεμένος  με TV1 και TV2 
απλά κάποιες φορές για λειτουργικούς σκοπούς
PC1 συνδεδεμένος με TV1  και  PC2 συνδεδεμένος με TV2

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων !!!

----------

